# Anyone know about electric wiring and light switches?



## debodun (Dec 6, 2016)

I've been having intermittent problems with the kitchen ceiling light switches. There are two for that light, one is by the back porch door (I'll call that one #1) which is a double beside the switch to the back porch, like the one in this photo. 



The other one is by the door to the dining room (#2) which is in with two electric outlets similar to this one. 



Here is a diagram of the kitchen:


It first started with #2 - I flip it to go on and either it didn't turn on the light, or the light flashed for a second, then went off. Sometimes it worked fine. The one by the porch worked fine, then started doing the same thing. Then, for a while, they worked fine. Now #1 will not turn on the light at all and #2 will work about 70% of the time and sometimes it will make the light flash, then it goes off.

What's going on?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 6, 2016)

It sounds like you've got a bad "3 way" switch.  These are easy to replace, and generally cost less than $5.  All you need to do is make sure that the electricity to the circuit is shut off....at the main breaker box...and then a couple of minutes with a screwdriver and pair of needle nose pliers should have you fixed up.  When I have similar troubles, I usually replace Both switches...since if one is going bad, the other will probably soon follow.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## dona (Jan 5, 2017)

Replacing a 3 way switch has several steps involved. Firstly you have to turn off the power at the  breaker box and then remove the old switch and inspect the wires.Prepare the wires for connecting to the new switch.After that you could connect the wires to the new switch.Wrap the body of the switch with electrical tape.Place the new switch into the wall box and then finally cover the wall plate. These are just the major steps. I have attached an article so that you could refer the steps in detail  http://www.familyhandyman.com/electrical/wiring-switches/replacing-a-3-way-switch .If you find it difficult you could get help from some residential electrical wiring services  There are several tutorials online.You could refer that.


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2017)

Deb, when you DO throw the breaker for your light switch before you repair it, be sure you're certain it's the right breaker.  In older houses, sometimes a switch or outlet is controlled by a breaker that you wouldn't normally think was the right one.  When I moved into my previous house, one of the first things I did was go through the entire house checking to see which breaker controlled each outlet or switch.  I was surprised to find out things like one outlet in the kitchen being actually controlled by the breaker that handled the bathroom lights.  I made a list of all the outlets and switches and the appropriate breaker and kept it taped up by the breaker box out in the garage.  

This public service announcement brought to you by Jujube, who learned this the _hard_ way. ("Yes, honey, the breaker has been thrown....just grab that wire there.")


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2017)

I did fix the switch in the bathroom years ago. I turned off ALL the breakers, just to be sure.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 5, 2017)

Be careful in your choice of breakers to turn off.  In many cases, you can simply turn off breakers until the light goes out.  In your case and having the intermittent light issue, you could think the power is off and it only be the faulty switch/wiring, etc.  

It is unusual for both switches to fail.  Either one of the switches is bad or the fixture is bad.  As others have said, I'd just pick up a couple of 3-way switches, change both out, and see if that does the trick.  If not, you might have to change the light fixture.

Shouldn't say it, but I never turn off a breaker when changing switches or receptacles.  Recently changed out every light switch and receptacle in our home.  Wife wanted white instead of the old ivory.  Did all that without shutting off breakers, causing any sparks, or getting shocked.  When I was younger and dumber, would check 115 volt by simply licking my finger and tapping the wires.  Did get hit pretty hard one time with some 460 volt that I thought had the power shut off and didn't.  Arm/shoulder ached for a week after that.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 15, 2017)

Before you disconnect the wires from the old switch, take a picture of how their connected with your smartphone so you'll have an easy reference in case there is any question how to reconnect.


----------

